# whats your favorite fo right now???



## honor435 (Oct 15, 2010)

ok, only ONE! what is it and who makes it?
I'll start mine is "angel" from natures garden.


----------



## steffm (Oct 15, 2010)

Chipotle Caramel from Brambleberry.  YUM!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 15, 2010)

oh my that sounds interesting, what does it smell like? spicy and sweet?


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 15, 2010)

I was just about to ask this!  I want to order my first scents.  I'm 36...I want scents that "I" will like!  I don't want to sell, maybe give a few away to friends.

I can't wait to see the answers!


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 15, 2010)

Right now (and it changes often) Fresh Pear from Bert's Heaven Scent.  I really need to order some more.


----------



## TessC (Oct 15, 2010)

Amber from Southern Garden Scents.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 16, 2010)

Sun, Moon & Stars, and Pink Sugar.


----------



## Lolly (Oct 16, 2010)

_Apple Autumn from goplanetgreen.com_


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 16, 2010)

only one?! Hippy christmas from natures garden...


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 16, 2010)

Vanilla Noir- WSP


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 16, 2010)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Right now (and it changes often) Fresh Pear from Bert's Heaven Scent.  I really need to order some more.



Ooh that sounds so good.  I have a Ginger Pear from BB I will try when I get a chance.    Right now I'm loving lemongrass eo.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2010)

Call me boring but I love Apple Jack 'n Peel! I just made it today so it is the freshest in my mind. So that's my current favorite! lol... will change tomorrow!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 17, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> only one?! Hippy christmas from natures garden...



ooooo....that's on my wish list for my next order....I'm excited to try some of their new (to me) fragrances!

right now...my favorite is.....Pineapple Cilantro (still have some from OT&L)!!


----------

